# Again, lol...Taste Of The Wild vs Innova



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

Went to buy some more Innova since I brought the small bag the last time, and they gave out some free sample of Taste of The Wild. I love that its $3 cheaper for the 15lbs bag and grain-free!!

Sooo which one??!!

*Taste Of The Wild*

Ingredients
Duck, duck meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, roasted quail, roasted duck, smoked turkey, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/dogs/wetlands_canine_formula/

*Innova Small Bite * (what I feed now)

Ingredients
Turkey, Chicken, Chicken Meal, Barley, Brown Rice, Potatoes, Rice, Chicken Fat, Flaxseed, Herring, Natural Flavors, Apples, Carrots, Pumpkin, Egg, Sunflower Oil, Sea Salt, Potassium Chloride, Herring Oil, Cottage Cheese, Alfalfa Sprouts, Direct-Fed Microbials, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract, Vitamins/Minerals 

Or...

*California Natural Lamb & Rice Small Breed by Innova*

Ingredients
Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Rice, Sunflower Oil, Natural Flavors, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins/Minerals, Taurine, Rosemary Extract 


http://www.amazon.com/Innova-Adult-Small-Bites-Food/dp/B0009Z66I6


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I tried both, both my dogs seem to prefer the TOTW.

They ate the evo, but they would leave it in the bowl and nibble all day.

With the TOTW they eat it all up immediately.

The bison based version is pretty smelly but they like it too, they are getting the wetland formula now.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

For me it's a no brainer. TOTW is manufactured by Diamond, and contains ethoxyquin.

California Naturals Lamb should not be fend long term, as Lamb is not a sufficient protein source, long term. 

Innova is a great brand and fantastic food, IMO. It has grains, but unless your dog is allergic to grains that's not an issue. 

If you are looking for a fantastic grain-free food, you can't lose with Acana Provincial.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Either one is fine. But TOTW is grain-free. Depends on if you're dog can tolerate grains or not. Natura is probably a better company than Diamond. Whatever your dog likes the best and does the best on.


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks!!!!!


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I prefer Innova over TOTW. Mine are on Innova Large Breed formula, and they love it! With TOTW they only liked it sometimes...they acted picky about eating it, which is extremely unusual for my dogs. They will eat alfalfa sprouts, cucumber and radishes so for them to be fussy about dog food is a huge red flag for me!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

My girls seem to do better on a grain-free food (most notable difference is that on grain free, their breath doesn't stink!), so I chose to go with TOTW.


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm feeding TOTW right now and my dog seems to like it. I like that there's 3 flavors to choose from and from the ones that we've tried so far the bison and the pacific stream, I think the bison one is better. The pacific stream smells wayyyyy too fishy for me, lol.


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

Innova Red Meat Small Bites - my dog freaks when I open the vittles vault at feeding time. He would eat the entire 28.6 pound bag if I let him. He loves it and never misses a kibble.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I feed my dogs Innova Evo (grain free). Innova makes grain free kibbles too, the Innova EVO line are all grain free. You should give those a try.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

nikelodeon79 said:


> For me it's a no brainer. TOTW is manufactured by Diamond, and contains ethoxyquin.


Carefull quoting what isn't on their website - they do not use ethoxyquin but they do not dispute that the suppliers of their fish products might. There is another recent thread on here that talks about TOTW.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't quite trust Diamond as much as Natura. Diamond have had quite a lot of recalls and TOTW problems as well as the ethoxyquin issue. 

I've fed regular Innova before with great success but didn't have so much luck with Innova EVO. I like Natura as a company and I do believe they produce quality dog foods that have less recall issues than Diamond.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

luv2byte said:


> Carefull quoting what isn't on their website - they do not use ethoxyquin but they do not dispute that the suppliers of their fish products might. There is another recent thread on here that talks about TOTW.


Huh? I did not quote their website. I merely stated what is true. TOTW CONTAINS ethoxyquin. Do they add it? No. But it is in there. The suppliers of their fish meal absolutely DO add it because I have called and personally spoken with a TOTW rep who confirmed they do. (BTW, I started one of those other TOTW threads regarding ETQ).

Innova/Evo/Acana uses a supplier that DOES NOT use ethoxyquin.

Above and beyond that, with all of the recalls and issues surrounding Diamond, I wouldn't touch their products with a 10 foot pole.

But that's just me.


----------

